# Distended stomach



## ginodaddy

Hello everyone this is all very new for me so forgive me if i'm using the wrong terminology.I'm a father to be and this is my first child.My wife just came back from her first trip to see the doctor that will be delivering our baby,she said the baby's stomach is distended and that it may be nothing or possibly very serious.The doctor wouldn't tell her much more of anything except that she would have to go for more ultrasounds.Has anyone had a similar situation?I've looked all over the net trying to find an answer to the wosrt and best case scenarios.The fact that we don't know exactly what this is has the both of us very worried.Wifey is currently 25weeks and any help would very much appreciated:shrug:


----------



## ginodaddy

I guess this hasn't happened to anyone else but thanks for the support . I guess this forum is for women only


----------



## sonographer01

Hello, sorry no one has replied to your post. 

I cant be of much help to you as i have never been through this, but i do scan babies, and i have seen lots of distended stomachs... Basically the size of the stomach depends on when baby last had a drink. Sometimes, you dont see the stomach at all as baby had a drink a while ago, and the stomach has emptied, but sometimes, the stomach appears very large, because baby has just gulped down some fluid, and the stomach hasnt yet emptied. I guess the concern would be if your wife had been scanned for a while, and the stomach remained very large, is that the stomach possibly cant empty itself... a condition known as atresia, which means the first part of the bowel (duodenum) just after the stomach comes to a blind end, rather than joining up to the rest of the bowel. If this was the case, baby would need surgery to correct the problem. Usually if this is the case, there would be a lot of fluid around baby (did they mention anything about that?). Sometimes this may only become noticable a bit later on in the pregnancy. 

So in summary, best case scenario is the baby had just had a 'drink' when your wife was scanned, and the stomach hadnt emptied properly yet.. (this is probably most likely!!)

Worst case is that there is a problem... but its a problem that can be sorted out, especially if its picked up before baby is born.

Sorry i can only offer 'technical' advice, im sure youd much rather some emotional support from people who have been through this. 

Good luck and best wishes xxxx


----------



## ginodaddy

First off thank you so much for your reply,just knowing that it could be something simple is like a ton of bricks off my chest. My wife is going in on Monday to have another ultrasound to take a look,hopefully everything is back to normal.I'll post our results
Thanks again your info really helped.:thumbup:


----------



## sonographer01

No problem. Yes please keep us updated. I will keep my fingers crossed for you both. Im sure it'll be fine xxx


----------



## Maybump2

Hi Ginodaddy,

I'm afraid i can't be of any help at all but wanted to let you know that i'm thinking of you and your wife and hope it goes well on Monday. 

I'm sure if anyone has been through this they would post regardless of if you are a mummy or daddy, a lot of things people worry about do tend to turn out to be ok so hope it's the same, unfortunately some of these things aren't as common and it's just a case of people being online and having them at the same time but i'm sure sonographer01 has put your mind at rest quite a bit.

(Might be worth writing down all the questions you can think of before hand as i know i find it difficult to remember when i'm under pressure in a short appointment on the spot)

Keep us updated and hopefully on Monday you won't need anyone to post a simmilar story x


----------



## ginodaddy

Good day all. Wifey got another ultrasound done and the doctor says that babies stomach is a bit large but nothing to be concerned about at this stage,hopefully things stay this way.Thanks for the support I will update any changes.Oh and we just found out our first one is going to be a little girl :pink:


----------



## Maybump2

Congratulations!!! ) And glad to hear that it's nothing to worry about at this stage. I have done lots of reading on ultrasound/annomoly scans and from my understanding most things can be picked up at the 20 week annomoly scan, if it's all clear then it's usually a reason not to worry so i think you should both relax, esp after such good advice (re drinking fluid) from Sonographer01.

Congratulations again!


----------



## sonographer01

Aw glad it went ok, thanks for updating us xxx


----------

